# A bird in the hand...



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

At 860 grams, King pigeon Walter is a bit of a handful! He will step-up nicely for treats, such as the hemp seed in my other hand. You can see his mouth is already opening in anticipation.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

OMG...!

I had no idea they got that BIG...!

Whew! That is one big boy there...!

Is this a specific Breed? Or...?

About the Biggest I ever see are nudgeing the 400 gram mark at most, soaking wet...

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*Wow!*

I just love that picture. That is a *big*bird. Is it called a king? 
Mine is so tiny compared to yours. So different yet the same. Aren't they all loveable!

Cam


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

That pigeon is huge but beautiful, I really like the bird


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, he is so adorable. 
Wish my Kings were so tame. If I have to medicate them, forget it, it is such a struggle to hold them. 
How much does your's weight? 

Reti


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow Terri! What a huge Pigeon! He almost looks to fat to fly! Lol!

Denise


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi TerriB,

Walter is gorgious!  I can't believe he is a King pigeon, I thought they were white.  

He is definitely a two hander when you pick him up, huh?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terri, Walter is gorgeous. Just more to hug.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Thanks for all the nice comments!*

Phil, Walter is a King pigeon and just walked into our yard and stayed. Because he seemed very used to traveling in a crate and being bathed, we think he was someone's show bird/breeder that they tossed/got lost.

Cam, yeah, my hand gets tired after holding him for a while. The Old German Owl hens look so tiny next to him! Surprisingly, he eats about the same as the smaller birds.

LondonPigeon, thanks! He seems to enjoy being told how handsome he is.

Reti, this tameness has taken several years, mostly due to my learning curve of how to work with pigeons. He weighs 860 grams, but is very cooperative and easy to medicate as long as he knows what is going on.

Denise, he sounds like a helicopter when he flies - really has to flap like crazy to manuever after his mate, Grace, when she is in the flirty stage. 

Treesa, I think most of the King pigeons people see are the Utility variety, while Walter is the show variety. They come in all the standard pigeon colors - red, white, grizzled, mealy, etc.. About 6 months after he arrived, I went to the fair to see the pigeons there. I asked one of the stewards how to pick up and hold a pigeon since I kept getting bit all the time. He answered, "Oh, it's easy, just grab them with one hand. They don't bite!" That's when I knew pigeon people were crazy! 

Lady Tarheel, thanks! He's my first bird and will always be special to me!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*My! My! My!*

Walter is one HUNK of burnin' love pigeon! The most huggable kind!!

Thanks for the picture! You are most fortunate, Terri!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Walter is definitely a most handsome and somewhat portly fellow (just like he's supposed to be)!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

860gr, wow. That is much more than my Kings.
I hope my guys will tame same day.
Yeahm they are very noisy when they fly, they have to flap a lot to get going.

Reti


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

he must be easy to hug


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes, he is very huggable, although he may not always appreciate them.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Gee Wowies! What a big-un! Looks like a King too!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah, you should see him strut when he is courting Grace (my current avatar). He is definitely full of himself!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Wowy! Does Walter coo much louder than a "regular" pigeon? He must have a king's voice  Let me be your teddy bear... 
Suz.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Poulette said:


> ...Does Walter coo much louder than a "regular" pigeon?...
> Suz.


His voice is little louder and noticably deeper. When we just had him as a solo bird, we had made a house for him out of a bucket. He figured out that cooing into the bucket improved the sound. He would run over, stick his head into the opening, roo-coo, then turn around to see the reaction. Definitely very sure of himself.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terri, that is so cute. Not only is he a handsome boy but entertaining too.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB,

He is one handsome devil....and so full of himself!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> His voice is little louder and noticably deeper. When we just had him as a solo bird, we had made a house for him out of a bucket. He figured out that cooing into the bucket improved the sound. He would run over, stick his head into the opening, roo-coo, then turn around to see the reaction. Definitely very sure of himself.


Terri, that is just sooo cute !! He really is just one big handful o' pijjyboy!
Thanks for sharing your photo, just too much  

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> His voice is little louder and noticably deeper. When we just had him as a solo bird, we had made a house for him out of a bucket. He figured out that cooing into the bucket improved the sound. He would run over, stick his head into the opening, roo-coo, then turn around to see the reaction. Definitely very sure of himself.


How hysterical! Nothing like a little "echo" to improve the "sound!" Mmmm, his middle name isn't Sinatra is it?  He could be the first crooner pigeon!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

~WOW!~ Walter is a most magnificent specimen of pidgiedom! I would love to give him a big hug followed by a few hours of head rubbing


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Vet Visit*

Took Walter to the veterinarian's office today for a crop wash (negative for trich - yeah!). Unfortunately, Grace came off the nest just yesterday and Walter was really angry about the separation. Usually he enjoys the car ride and shows off for the tech and vet (which is why I think he was probably a show bird at his previous home). Today, however, he grumped the whole way over and wing-wacked and tried to bite both the vet and me. He didn't settle down till the ride home, when I let him ride out of the crate on the back of the passenger seat. He laid down and watched the scenery with great interest, but was very vocal once back in the loft. This is his first courtship phase with new male, Charlie, in the group, which probably adds some tension.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terri, sorry I'm late responding here, but just wanted to say thanks for sharing such a great picture of Walter. Talk about a handfull........LOL

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, Linda, he is a sweetie!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm a little late too, been so busy celebrating 
That surely is one beautiful bird you have there Terri.
Such a fine looking bird!
I can also see why he is courting Grace, she too looks like a stunner from your avatar.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah, both Walter and Grace seem pleased with their mates. He is clearly the biggest, most dominant bird in the group, an industrious and diligent nest builder, and very protective of his nest and mate. He LOVES sitting on the nest, and takes over as soon as she lets him.

Grace is a rescued homer, very elegant, and easily the most intelligent of the group. After almost three years of daily interactions, she is now much more relaxed than when she came. She still carries an edge of distrust for the motives of humans, unlike the other birds who expect only good things from people.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terri, 

Walter is a gorgeous specimen of a check king I believe, this is the first time you've posted a picture of him, at least in my recent memory. He's beautiful, robust and certainly lucky to have you as his caregiver. Has he gained weight as well?...seems to me that he wasn't weighing this much a little while ago and he's approaching the weight of my runts.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> ...Walter is a gorgeous specimen of a check king...
> Has he gained weight as well?...seems to me that he wasn't weighing this much a little while ago and he's approaching the weight of my runts.


Thank you, Brad, I'll pass the compliment on. Walter does appreciate flattery. Yes, he has added about 100 grams in the past few months. He'd always been a bit thin, but now has filled out nicely. The last round of preventive meds really kicked his canker problem. Probiotics & garlic several times a week also helped to boost his immune system. We added heat to the coop, so the damp, cold northwest weather doesn't stress his respiratory system. I am finally starting to get a handle on good pigeon management.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terri, 

Well whatever you're doing for Walter, he is sure a well cared for bird and it shows I'm glad to hear he has gained some more weight if he was on the thin side but he really is a very gorgeous show King so do tell him that for me

Lucy only weighs about 10 grams more than Walter and Ricky weighs about 945 grams at the moment. Eggbert and Henny both weigh more though but I haven't weighed them in awhile now but I figure approx. 1000 each.

I am curious as to why Lucy is not closer in weight to her brother, she eats more than him but she also flies more than he does so perhaps she's just burning more calories.


----------

